# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HY 6090 phiên bản mới nhất

## thronerush

Toàn bộ phần khung bệ cơ khí được thay thế bằng thép đúc 8mm, phần chân máy cũng được cải tiến mới để đảm bảo cứng vững chắc chắn, hệ thống truyền động dẫn hướng đươc thay mới hoàn toàn bằng ray vuông răng chéo, 
Z của máy đảm bảo thoải mái độ cao nếu yêu cầu có A.


mọi thông tim vui lòng liên hệ:                          .

----------


## Nam CNC

Máy đã được nâng cấp lên khá nhiều, chất lượng được nâng lên tương ứng, phay gỗ mà như thế này thì quá an tâm, còn 1 khuyết điểm nhỏ cho việc che bụi cho thanh trượt và thanh răng nữa là ổn. Chúc bác Minh Phương FBI làm ăn tốt nhé.

----------


## ít nói

Lại là đông phương à. Ban ko bít bao nhiêu cái nick

----------


## thronerush

hoàn thiện 1 năm trước

----------

biết tuốt, Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Lại là đông phương à. Ban ko bít bao nhiêu cái nick


uh làm ăn được nên không tiếc công lập nick mới ấy mà

----------


## thronerush

> uh làm ăn được nên không tiếc công lập nick mới ấy mà


Thực sự cũng không có thời gian mà tạo nhiều nick làm gì. bên báng hàng nhiều người quá lên có một số anh em vào theo dõi anh em trên này hoạt động như thế nào :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thronerush

Hết giờ hành chính anh em ngồi nói chuyện vui vẻ trước khi về ăn cơm  :Smile:

----------


## thronerush

Kết thúc một ngày làm việc

----------


## ngocanhld2802

A di đà phật!, Quay đầu là bờ.
 Chỉ là lỗi lầm nếu bỏ qua được thì bỏ qua ah. Chỉ cần đừng phạm sai lầm nữa thôi.

----------


## thronerush

4 trục nhỏ nhỏ

----------


## thronerush

Máy càng ngày càng nhiều đầu khách hàng thích thể: :Confused:

----------


## thronerush

Từ khung bệ hoàn thiện tới mấy cành đào chơi tết

----------


## thronerush

Máy nhỏ nhỏ chạy step thôi

----------


## Susan Trần

> uh làm ăn được nên không tiếc công lập nick mới ấy mà


Hiii... đánh người chạy đi chứ ai đánh kẻ chạy lại đâu ạ.


đây là ý kiến của Bác Nam góp ý ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Cty Phương Đông nên gút lại 1 nick bán hàng cho tất cả thôi, nội dung bài viết thì tuân theo nguyên tắc đã được đề ra , níck này công ty nên chia sẽ ra cho tất cả các thành viên bán hàng để có thể thay nhau cập nhật , còn các nick khác thì nên trao đổi kỹ thuật hay tư vấn thì hơn , chứ nhiều nick bán nhiều mặt hàng mà cuối cùng chỉ có 1 công ty thì anh em không thích lắm nhất là sai nội quy đó .


---- EM đề xuất lấy nick em Nguyễn Thuỳ Trang đi , anh em cũng quen rồi , với lại nghe cái tên cũng dịu dàng hơn , anh em dễ thông cảm hơn hehehhe.


@ còn mấy cha nữa, forum có mấy mục bán hàng cung cấp đầy đủ đồ chơi là mừng thấy bà rồi, xét nét hoài , lúc muốn mua mà không biết chổ bán là mệt lắm à. Thôi thì Đông Phương Bất Bại tham gia nhậu chém chuối với mấy cha ngoài ấy đi , mấy cha ấy không giận nữa đâu hehehe , chém mạnh vào , dù gì mấy ông ấy bị cho đi bán muối hết rồi HAHAHA

----------

Susan Trần, thuhanoi

----------


## thronerush

Mấy cô gái phòng kinh doanh nhân dịp 20/10 tặng mấy anh em diễn đàn, anh em nào quá bộ qua Hưng Yên gé sưởng xản xuất làm cốc bia anh em làm qen... rất vui được chào đón


tươi chưa


https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...8b75024e2b539b

----------


## blueocean

Xinh tươi nhỉ, quê mình Khoái Châu, Hưng Yên. Ko biết có e nào ở đấy ko nhỉ? Hưng Yên cố lên nhưng spam ít thôi. Mình cũng đã ủng hộ một số món ở quê mình  :Smile:

----------


## Susan Trần

hiiiiiiiii <3 
Quần đùi da nâu ko khoái châu cũng kim động  :Smile: )
Nhiều e khoái châu lém Bác ạ! :3

----------


## Susan Trần

> Cty Phương Đông nên gút lại 1 nick bán hàng cho tất cả thôi, nội dung bài viết thì tuân theo nguyên tắc đã được đề ra , níck này công ty nên chia sẽ ra cho tất cả các thành viên bán hàng để có thể thay nhau cập nhật , còn các nick khác thì nên trao đổi kỹ thuật hay tư vấn thì hơn , chứ nhiều nick bán nhiều mặt hàng mà cuối cùng chỉ có 1 công ty thì anh em không thích lắm nhất là sai nội quy đó .
> 
> 
> ---- EM đề xuất lấy nick em Nguyễn Thuỳ Trang đi , anh em cũng quen rồi , với lại nghe cái tên cũng dịu dàng hơn , anh em dễ thông cảm hơn hehehhe.
> 
> 
> @ còn mấy cha nữa, forum có mấy mục bán hàng cung cấp đầy đủ đồ chơi là mừng thấy bà rồi, xét nét hoài , lúc muốn mua mà không biết chổ bán là mệt lắm à. Thôi thì Đông Phương Bất Bại tham gia nhậu chém chuối với mấy cha ngoài ấy đi , mấy cha ấy không giận nữa đâu hehehe , chém mạnh vào , dù gì mấy ông ấy bị cho đi bán muối hết rồi HAHAHA


Cảm ơn Bác Nam nhiều ạ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Nick Nguyễn Thùy Trang vẫn bị Khóa Bác ơi!!!  :Wink: 
Bác làm quen dần với nick này nhé!! 
Cần gì thì Bác vào topic tụi E cmt hoặc nt cho e ạ!!! 
Cảm ơn những góp ý chân thành của Bác Nam!!!

----------


## lekimhung

Em nào có giọng nói rất ư để thương vừa call cho mình rồi còn chê mình nói chuyện nhỏ xíu hổng có nghe rõ nhể?

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## sunan2105

> Mấy cô gái phòng kinh doanh nhân dịp 20/10 tặng mấy anh em diễn đàn, anh em nào quá bộ qua Hưng Yên gé sưởng xản xuất làm cốc bia anh em làm qen... rất vui được chào đón
> 
> 
> tươi chưa
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...8b75024e2b539b


Nhìn một hồi mà thực sự cũng không biết đâu là át chủ bài NGUYỄN THÙY TRANG vậy các bác

----------


## elenercom

Nghe giang hồ đồn đại Thùy Trang tiểu hư nay không còn làm việc ở đây nữa. Hehehe

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## CKD

Trang tiểu hư.. ra mặt biết đâu BQT sẽ xem xét lại  :Wink: 
Lần trước thấy nhắc hoài mà không có tác dụng nên mới bị phạt cấm túc cả nhà ấy mà..

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## elenercom

Xin đính chính lại là tiểu thư nhé. Lỗi chính tả ấy mừ

----------


## biết tuốt

> Mấy cô gái phòng kinh doanh nhân dịp 20/10 tặng mấy anh em diễn đàn, anh em nào quá bộ qua Hưng Yên gé sưởng xản xuất làm cốc bia anh em làm qen... rất vui được chào đón
> 
> 
> tươi chưa
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...8b75024e2b539b


em sang chỉ thấy mỗi tay gì bụng tròn vo cười toe toét ra thôi  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

Trên bảng có đối thủ cạnh tranh hình như cũng có mặt trên này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Susan Trần

> Trên bảng có đối thủ cạnh tranh hình như cũng có mặt trên này


các Bác soi kĩ nhà iêm thía :3

----------


## Susan Trần

> Trang tiểu hư.. ra mặt biết đâu BQT sẽ xem xét lại 
> Lần trước thấy nhắc hoài mà không có tác dụng nên mới bị phạt cấm túc cả nhà ấy mà..


Các Bác đoán trên kia xem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Nghe đồn cha Ếch nhà ta cũng dại "gái" lắm , mật thư cho hắn biết đâu hắn dở bỏ sớm cấm vận, và cuối cùng tụi "đực " tui có cơ hội nói chuyện kĩ thuật kèm chăn nuôi thả dê hehehe.

----------


## Susan Trần

> Nghe đồn cha Ếch nhà ta cũng dại "gái" lắm , mật thư cho hắn biết đâu hắn dở bỏ sớm cấm vận, và cuối cùng tụi "đực " tui có cơ hội nói chuyện kĩ thuật kèm chăn nuôi thả dê hehehe.


Thôi Bác ạ!!! được nói chuyện với các Bác, ho he vài tiếng Đông Phương thế này SUSan E cũng mừng rầu.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, em Trang nghỉ rồi à? Giờ mua thì liên hệ em Susan hay Trang?

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## CKD

Em toàn alo cho Trang.. mà chưa được lần nào diện kiến.. buồn.
Mai mốt em thay đổi phong cách bác ạ.. phải biết mặt mới gởi xiền hehe.

Xin lỗi, spam quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## thronerush

> Ủa, em Trang nghỉ rồi à? Giờ mua thì liên hệ em Susan hay Trang?


Mình xin phép đính chính lại thông tin về em Nguyễn Thùy Trang mà các bác vẫn đang thắc mắc!
Em Nguyễn Thùy Trang hiện đã nghỉ việc ở công ty 
Các bác có thiện chí qua ủng hộ công ty, mình sẽ cung cấp hình ảnh một số gương mặt sáng giá fb kết bạn nhé  :Smile: 



https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...bbd25c591517e0
https://scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/...9c&oe=54BA3AE1
cảm ơn Các Bác đã quan tâm ủng hộ công ty.

----------


## Susan Trần

E Susan Bác nhé!!! ^^

----------


## Susan Trần

> Em toàn alo cho Trang.. mà chưa được lần nào diện kiến.. buồn.
> Mai mốt em thay đổi phong cách bác ạ.. phải biết mặt mới gởi xiền hehe.
> 
> Xin lỗi, spam quá


Liên hệ E susan Bác nhé!!  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

@Susan Trần: Em đưa lộn dao cho anh rùi, bảo là dao 3D mủi 0.2mm mà xem lại có lẽ nó đạt luôn 1mm lận, giờ không làm gì được với cái đóng dao này. Em làm anh thốn tới nách.

----------


## buithonamk42

Mấy em này chắc chỉ giỏi nghiệp vụ kế toán, nghe và gọi điện thoại chứ không hiểu kỹ thuật rồi, nên chắc chắn bán hàng sẽ nhầm thường xuyên thôi.

----------


## lekimhung

@Susan Trần:Có đổi lại loại 0.2mm được hông em?

----------


## thronerush

> @Susan Trần:Có đổi lại loại 0.2mm được hông em?


Anh Hưng. em đã kiểm tra hóa đơn của anh và kiểm tra kho bên em, cái hóa đơn của anh ngày 20/10/2014. dao 3d phi 3. có sự nhầm lẫn giữa 2mm và 6mm hộp dao mà anh nhận được là 6mm.
trường hợp này lỗi là do bên em, em xin nhận trách nhiệm về mình em sẽ chuyển ngay cho anh dao 3d phỉ 3 đầu 0,2mm. 
còn số dao nhầm lẫn đó coi như em tặng anh làm quà ra mắt  :Smile:  hi vọng sau này anh em hợp tác vui vẻ.

----------

lekimhung, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

úi trời ơi, bên em còn hộp dao nào lộn nữa không hehehe, hỏi thiệt bên em có dao cán 6mm, V bit ( mũi nhọn luôn ) góc 60 độ không ? còn không có thì anh chịu khó mua về sửa lại, sao dao TQ nó rẻ thế ta ? Cho anh hỏi dao này hợp kim TQ hay dùng cán dao gãy mài lại ?

----------


## lekimhung

> Anh Hưng. em đã kiểm tra hóa đơn của anh và kiểm tra kho bên em, cái hóa đơn của anh ngày 20/10/2014. dao 3d phi 3. có sự nhầm lẫn giữa 2mm và 6mm hộp dao mà anh nhận được là 6mm.
> trường hợp này lỗi là do bên em, em xin nhận trách nhiệm về mình em sẽ chuyển ngay cho anh dao 3d phỉ 3 đầu 0,2mm. 
> còn số dao nhầm lẫn đó coi như em tặng anh làm quà ra mắt  hi vọng sau này anh em hợp tác vui vẻ.


Được tặng 2 hộp dao quá xá vui luôn, thôi em cám ơn bác nhiều, em thấy đưa lộn cũng bình thường bác ơi, cứ đổi lại thì ok hết à. Mà em vote cho cty bác được cái chăm sóc khách hàng tận răng luôn à. Nhưng mà em cảnh cáo bác là hổng có được ăn hiếp em Susan nữa à nha.

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## sunan2105

Thế hóa ra các em ấy toàn mượn mặt của người khác để PR hả các bác, xinh hay không có quan trọng bằng hàng hóa tốt đâu, vì có khi mua mà chả bao giờ biết mặt.

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## solero

> Anh Hưng. em đã kiểm tra hóa đơn của anh và kiểm tra kho bên em, cái hóa đơn của anh ngày 20/10/2014. dao 3d phi 3. có sự nhầm lẫn giữa 2mm và 6mm hộp dao mà anh nhận được là 6mm.
> trường hợp này lỗi là do bên em, em xin nhận trách nhiệm về mình em sẽ chuyển ngay cho anh dao 3d phỉ 3 đầu 0,2mm. 
> còn số dao nhầm lẫn đó coi như em tặng anh làm quà ra mắt  hi vọng sau này anh em hợp tác vui vẻ.


Không phải là có sự nhầm lẫn 2mm và 6mm mà là 0.2mm và 0.6mm ở đầu mũi dao phải không?

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## lekimhung

> Thế hóa ra các em ấy toàn mượn mặt của người khác để PR hả các bác, xinh hay không có quan trọng bằng hàng hóa tốt đâu, vì có khi mua mà chả bao giờ biết mặt.


Chỉ là sơ suất nên đưa lộn dao thôi mấy cha ơi chứ hổng có gì liên quan đến chất lượng ở đây hết, chỉ nhầm lẫn cái mủi 0.2 với 0.6 thôi, cở mấy cha mà vợ nhờ ra chợ mua con dao về cắt thịt mà còn lộn được thì nói chi em Susan. Mà qua đây tui cũng thấy ái nái vì đã làm cho em Susan 1 pheng lao dao, nhưng mà xác nhận với mấy cha trên đây là em này có giọng nói rất ư là dể thương, và còn rất nhiệt tình.

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hưng làm tui chộn rộn rồi hen, ông khen cỡ này mai gọi điện thoại nói em Susan báo giá con ốc M6 , nếu rẻ mua 2 con chơi.

----------


## lekimhung

> ông Hưng làm tui chộn rộn rồi hen, ông khen cỡ này mai gọi điện thoại nói em Susan báo giá con ốc M6 , nếu rẻ mua 2 con chơi.


Hồi xưa xem cái hình ông này cầm 2 con sờ pím mà cười nham nhở thấy có gì lạ lạ, hôm nay mới nhận ra là chả có máu dê trong người. hehe

Hình ảnh đây

CKD: "Dị nhân Nam CNC hay Vô Kỵ mới lụm được Thánh hỏa lệnh nên cười nham nhở haha"

 (DÊ nhân số 1)

----------

Gamo

----------


## Susan Trần

cảm ơn các Anh ạ!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## diy1102

Mình cần một cái COLLET kệp mũi phi 6 và 3 cho ER16-A không biết cho bạn có không? giá cả thế nào? mình ở HN.

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## thronerush

> Mình cần một cái COLLET kệp mũi phi 6 và 3 cho ER16-A không biết cho bạn có không? giá cả thế nào? mình ở HN.


Anh làm ơn liên hệ FB nhận viên bán hàng hỏi giá ha.

Chiều tối mà vẫn miệt mài quá, những người anh em

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy kết cấu máy này nếu cẩu lên xe thì có làm sao không? thấy mong manh quá

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Máy nhỏ nhỏ chạy step thôi


mấy cái phụ kiện đó thì khách hàng dùng bức xúc mà lắp lên khách hàng chụi chứ công ty có chịu đâu mà ko lắp nhỉ chán quá

----------


## thronerush

> Em thấy kết cấu máy này nếu cẩu lên xe thì có làm sao không? thấy mong manh quá


Bạn yên tâm ha, chế độ bảo hành của máy bên mình là 3 năm phần cơ khí, 1 năm phần điện. Cơ chế bảo hành 1 đổi 1.
kết cấu máy này bên mình đã bán ra rất nhiều rồi máy chạy rất ổn định. 
máy to thế tất nhiên là phải dùng cẩu lên rồi, thoải mái hì.

----------


## thronerush

Quà 20-10 nhưng hôm nay mới nhận hiiii....

----------


## Nam CNC

cha nào tặng quà cho mấy em thâm thiệt , đội lên tham dự Halloween luôn .

----------

Susan Trần, zms20052000

----------


## hojcvex

Cơ cheees1 đổi 1 nghĩa là thế nào vậy. Cho mình sdt để biết cơ chế đó nhé! Có bao gồm Sp ko bạn. 


> Bạn yên tâm ha, chế độ bảo hành của máy bên mình là 3 năm phần cơ khí, 1 năm phần điện. Cơ chế bảo hành 1 đổi 1.
> kết cấu máy này bên mình đã bán ra rất nhiều rồi máy chạy rất ổn định. 
> máy to thế tất nhiên là phải dùng cẩu lên rồi, thoải mái hì.

----------


## thronerush

> Cơ cheees1 đổi 1 nghĩa là thế nào vậy. Cho mình sdt để biết cơ chế đó nhé! Có bao gồm Sp ko bạn.


chế độ bảo hành 1 đổi 1. khi bên mua chỉ ra lỗi, hỏng. mà máy vẫn ở trong thời gian bảo hành. bên bán sẽ đổi mới chi tiết lỗi hỏng đó chứ không sửa chữa,

----------


## hojcvex

Spindle hỏng trục roto thì thay trục mới hay thay cả Sp vậy bạn. Mình hỏi thế để đảm bảo quyền lợi khách hàng. Cảm ơn bạn nhé

----------


## skydn

Ai biết ruột gà này bán ở đâu chỉ em với. Thanks!

----------


## thronerush

> Spindle hỏng trục roto thì thay trục mới hay thay cả Sp vậy bạn. Mình hỏi thế để đảm bảo quyền lợi khách hàng. Cảm ơn bạn nhé


Hình ảnh đây bạn có bán rời đó không phải thay mới đâu hỏng đâu ta thay đó  :Smile:

----------


## thronerush

> Ai biết ruột gà này bán ở đâu chỉ em với. Thanks!


Anh ở đâu nhỉ ngoài HN thì em biết một số địa chỉ bán  :Smile:

----------


## skydn

> Anh ở đâu nhỉ ngoài HN thì em biết một số địa chỉ bán


Rất tiếc mình ở Đà Nẵng nên không biết mua chỗ nào bác ah

----------


## thronerush

Hai ngày một cái, một cái hai ngày

----------


## hoctap256

Hang ổ mới của cty hử ?

----------


## thronerush

> Hang ổ mới của cty hử ?


Thêm một khu mới cho rộng rãi.Khu mới khá an toàn bốn mặt đều giáp vườn chuối vườn nhãn vừa thoáng vừa mát  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ mua mấy cái hộp dầy hự để làm khung máy này ở đâu vậy ạ ? chỉ giúp em với, thanks bác

----------


## thronerush

> Bác chủ mua mấy cái hộp dầy hự để làm khung máy này ở đâu vậy ạ ? chỉ giúp em với, thanks bác






Bạn cần số lượng bao nhiêu T giúp được mình sẽ giúp  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ cho em hỏi, em muốn mua khoảng 1 tấn, quanh khu vực Hà Nội thì mua ở đâu? hay là bác có cung cấp không? cho em xin sđt liên hệ để hỏi nhé bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Bạn cần số lượng bao nhiêu T giúp được mình sẽ giúp


Em cần khoảng 3 cây 6m thui bác ui, nếu được bác giúp em nhé, thanks bác

----------


## Tuấn

Nếu có cây ngắn càng dễ chuyên chở bác chủ ui. Nếu được thì 2 cây 3m, 2-3 cây 2,5m là ngon cho em roài bác ui  :Smile:

----------


## thronerush

> Nếu có cây ngắn càng dễ chuyên chở bác chủ ui. Nếu được thì 2 cây 3m, 2-3 cây 2,5m là ngon cho em roài bác ui


Mình cũng đang chờ đợt hàng mới về cảng, lượng thép này trong kho hiện cũng không còn nhiều. Mình có ý này mấy anh em muốn mua thì góp lại với nhau tầm 5T mình để lại cho dễ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình cũng đang chờ đợt hàng mới về cảng, lượng thép này trong kho hiện cũng không còn nhiều. Mình có ý này mấy anh em muốn mua thì góp lại với nhau tầm 5T mình để lại cho dễ.


Vâng, được vậy thì tốt quá, bác cho xin kích thước hộp và chiều dày, chiều dài mỗi cây được không ạ ? Thanks bác

----------


## emptyhb

> Mình cũng đang chờ đợt hàng mới về cảng, lượng thép này trong kho hiện cũng không còn nhiều. Mình có ý này mấy anh em muốn mua thì góp lại với nhau tầm 5T mình để lại cho dễ.


Bác chủ cho hỏi 5T là 5 triệu hay 5 tấn vậy? Mà bác cho sđt liên hệ, để anh em dễ liên lạc đi

----------


## huyquynhbk

chắc là 5Tấn bác emptyhb ah. không biết kích thước hộp với giá cả ntn nhỉ?bác thronerush inbox cho e với.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

> chắc là 5Tấn bác emptyhb ah. không biết kích thước hộp với giá cả ntn nhỉ?bác thronerush inbox cho e với.


Em cũng cần inbox  :Wink:

----------


## thronerush

> Vâng, được vậy thì tốt quá, bác cho xin kích thước hộp và chiều dày, chiều dài mỗi cây được không ạ ? Thanks bác


Hàng đợt này: hộp 150x150 dầy 12, 
8m một cây.
loại này có nhiều nhất

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

giá cả thế nào bác ơi? inbox cho e với.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  dày 12mm là thích rùi đấy.

----------


## emptyhb

giá cả thế nào bác ơi? inbox cho e với.   dày 12mm là thích rùi đấy.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...#ixzz3J1DSJuZN

----------


## thronerush

> giá cả thế nào bác ơi? inbox cho e với.   dày 12mm là thích rùi đấy.


Hai bác cần số lượng bao nhiêu?
nếu số lượng ok mình có thể thương lượng về giá cả.  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

> Hai bác cần số lượng bao nhiêu?
> nếu số lượng ok mình có thể thương lượng về giá cả.


Nếu cây 8m thì mình cần khoảng 5 cây

----------


## trungdt

mỗi cây 150x150 dày 12mm thì 1 cây nặng khoảng 452kg/cây ah bạn

----------


## emptyhb

> mỗi cây 150x150 dày 12mm thì 1 cây nặng khoảng 452kg/cây ah bạn


công thức: (0.15 * 0.15 - 0.138*0.138)*8*7870 = 217kg

Còn những chỗ bo tròn chưa tính, nó chỉ trong khoảng 200kg thôi

----------


## thanhvp

> công thức: (0.15 * 0.15 - 0.138*0.138)*8*7870 = 217kg
> 
> Còn những chỗ bo tròn chưa tính, nó chỉ trong khoảng 200kg thôi
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/newreply.p...#ixzz3J30AQnNn


Mình thấy thế này : Hộp 150 = 150 x 4 = 600  x 12 x 8000 x 0,00000785 = 452,16 Kg

----------


## emptyhb

> Mình thấy thế này : Hộp 150 = 150 x 4 = 600  x 12 x 8000 x 0,00000785 = 452,16 Kg


Hix, bác trải phẳng nó ra thì em nghĩ khối lượng nó tăng lên nhiều đấy.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Mình thấy thế này : Hộp 150 = 150 x 4 = 600  x 12 x 8000 x 0,00000785 = 452,16 Kg


bác tính chuẩn.

----------


## emptyhb

Mà ở trên em còn nhầm. cạnh trong nó chỉ còn 126mm thôi.

----------


## emptyhb

> công thức: (0.15 * 0.15 - 0.138*0.138)*8*7870 = 217kg
> 
> Còn những chỗ bo tròn chưa tính, nó chỉ trong khoảng 200kg thôi


Hix đính chính lại chút không các bác cười em.

(0.15 * 0.15 - 0.126*0.126)*8*7870 = 417KG, chắc do vừa rồi ấn nhầm

----------


## thronerush

Mấy hôm chuyển văn phòng mới bận quá không lên được!
hiện bác nào thực sự quan tâm có nhu cầu muốn mua thật thì có thể tới công ty mình đặt cọc tiền.
khi đó mình sẽ thương lượng về giá cả.

----------


## emptyhb

> Mấy hôm chuyển văn phòng mới bận quá không lên được!
> hiện bác nào thực sự quan tâm có nhu cầu muốn mua thật thì có thể tới công ty mình đặt cọc tiền.
> khi đó mình sẽ thương lượng về giá cả.


Vấn đề là mọi người đều có nhu cầu mua thực sự, nếu đây là công ty bán chứ không phải bạn hỗ trợ anh em diễn đàn mà để lại thì mọi người sẽ liên hệ trực tiếp công ty.

Thanks bạn! mấy hôm cứ đợi SDT của bạn mãi.

----------


## thronerush

> Vấn đề là mọi người đều có nhu cầu mua thực sự, nếu đây là công ty bán chứ không phải bạn hỗ trợ anh em diễn đàn mà để lại thì mọi người sẽ liên hệ trực tiếp công ty.
> 
> Thanks bạn! mấy hôm cứ đợi SDT của bạn mãi.


Lên sàn phiên đầu tiên: hộp 15x15 dầy 12mm giá 25,000/kg( giá có thể thương lượng)
bác nào quan tâm có thể gọi vào địa chỉ 01228999222. 
cảm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## thronerush

> Hồi xưa xem cái hình ông này cầm 2 con sờ pím mà cười nham nhở thấy có gì lạ lạ, hôm nay mới nhận ra là chả có máu dê trong người. hehe
> 
> Hình ảnh đây
> 
> CKD: "Dị nhân Nam CNC hay Vô Kỵ mới lụm được Thánh hỏa lệnh nên cười nham nhở haha"
> Đính kèm 4250
>  (DÊ nhân số 1)


Mượn tạm hình ảnh cho vui.
tình cờ đi loanh quanh mua loa, thấy 2 cái máy chắc là của Việt Nam mình rồi nhưng chủ nhà không ở đấy không hỏi được là của cao thủ nào chế tạo, 
ấn tượng nhất cái chữ CNC PRO to quá  :Confused:

----------


## thronerush

Hàng đã cập cảng 30t một số bác đã đặt cọc tiền có thể tới công ty nhận hàng. những bác quan tâm mà chưa thống nhất được về giá thì mình có thể thương lượng lại 
hộp 15x15 mối cây 12m cắt theo yêu cầu( giá thương lượng)

----------


## cuong

ặc mới mua của em trang mà ta, bác xem lại xem em đó có bán hàng cho bên nào không , em mua 3t mấy tiền dao 6-4mm v.v.. hang giao đầy đủ phay gỗ ngon, mình toà mua của arden (loại hộp màu vàng). nếu mua tiếp thì giao dịch với ai. mình là Nguyễn cao cường , quận 8 bác xem lại thông tin khách hàng trong máy tính xem giúp coi

----------


## thronerush

> ặc mới mua của em trang mà ta, bác xem lại xem em đó có bán hàng cho bên nào không , em mua 3t mấy tiền dao 6-4mm v.v.. hang giao đầy đủ phay gỗ ngon, mình toà mua của arden (loại hộp màu vàng). nếu mua tiếp thì giao dịch với ai. mình là Nguyễn cao cường , quận 8 bác xem lại thông tin khách hàng trong máy tính xem giúp coi


Bác Cường xem lại trang 2 hộ em nhé. có em Hồng 01683669966- Trang 01696883888.
 :Smile:

----------


## sunan2105

giá max thế có bao vận chuyển ko đó em. giá này mua một tấn chắc hỗ trợ vc 100 km đấy

----------


## terminaterx300

chẵng lẽ về quê ủng hộ đồng hương sao ta 

mỗi tội ở SG nên ................  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thronerush

> chẵng lẽ về quê ủng hộ đồng hương sao ta 
> 
> mỗi tội ở SG nên ................


Cảm ơn bác
mấy bác cho em xin địa chỉ cần đến em mới quết định được là chịu vận chuyển hay hỗ trợ vận chuyển được, chứ vận chuyển xa quá thì không có bao vận chuyển! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thronerush

Máy 9015 4 đầu nhỏ nhỏ

----------


## haopvpw

> Máy 9015 4 đầu nhỏ nhỏ


Bác chủ inbox cho cái giá nhé!

----------


## thronerush

Máy như hình ảnh trên hành trình 9013-4 giá dứi 100
máy bảo hành 3 năm
cơ chế bảo hành 1 đổi 1.

----------


## thronerush

Làm bức tranh về ăn tết

----------


## thronerush

Z 500 chạy phôi dầy

----------


## thronerush

6090 Z 270 đủ tiêu chuẩn cho những phôi chân bàn chân tủ thờ

----------


## hoctap256

Thôi đừng post nữa......... buồn lắm đông phương ơiiiiiii !

----------


## elenercom

Lâu rồi mới thấy chú Trường vào 4rum nhể

----------


## thronerush

> Thôi đừng post nữa......... buồn lắm đông phương ơiiiiiii !


Không có gì phải buồn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Susan Trần

Anh Tuấn...

----------


## thronerush

> Z 500 chạy phôi dầy


Những hình ảnh đầu tiên của máy

----------


## thronerush



----------


## thronerush

khắc đá. máng nước

----------


## thronerush

Hai cái khung bệ giáo giở đầu đuôi

----------


## Susan Trần

Ra đi lặng lẽ...

----------


## thronerush

Công việc của năm mới 2015

----------


## thronerush

Mưa phùn gió bấc 2015

----------


## thronerush

Nửa tháng đầu tiên 2015 tại Xưởng Hưng Yên

----------


## thronerush

CNC 3 trục 10 đầu

----------


## thronerush

Những sản phẩm đầu tiên của máy 3 trục Z 500.

----------

solero

----------


## Susan Trần

Mở rộng xưởng thêm

----------


## solero

Ôi còn đâu cái vườn chuối của tôi?

----------


## hoctap256

> Ôi còn đâu cái vườn chuối của tôi?


Chắc ở đó có chuyện cổ tích đời thực của đại ca hở =))

----------


## thronerush

Chuẩn bị những vật tư cần thiết cho kế hoạch sản xuất sau tết,

----------


## thronerush

CNC 4 TRỤC.
4 trục 6 đầu, 4 trục 8 đầu, 4 trục 12 đầu, 
chạy phôi đường kính từ 300-500mm.
chống tâm từ  1100-1600mm.
máy bảo hành 3 năm, cơ chế bảo hành 1 đổi 1 (trong thời gian bảo hành bên bán sẽ chịu mọi chị phí vật tư thay thế, mọi chi tiết phát sinh, lỗi.Đổi mới chứ không sửa chữa)
chuyển giao công nghệ tới khi sử dụng thành thạo ( không giới hạn thời gian chuyển giao công nghệ)
Scan 3D miễn phí trong thời gian bảo hành.

----------


## thronerush

CNC 1212-2. khắc đá.

----------


## skydn

> CNC 1212-2. khắc đá.


Chạy trên đá gì và mũi gì vậy anh. Giá một máy như vậy là bao nhiêu ?

----------


## thronerush

Chạy trên đá granite tự nhiên anh à ( khách từ Thanh Hóa mang đá ra)
Mũi chuyên dụng cho khắc đá sâu 10mm. chạy 120%
Máy khắc đá 6090 -1 giá 70.000.000. 9090-1 giá 80.000.000. 1212-1 giá 100.000.000. máy lớn 1325,1825 chuyên khắc đá giá phụ thuộc vào cấu hình máy.
Bảo hành 2 năm, cơ chế bảo hành 1 đổi 1.

----------

quangcaohoanglong

----------


## thronerush

Tối 23 tết 4 chú 6090 về nhà khách TP HCM thẳng tiến.

----------


## Susan Trần

to be or not to be!

----------


## thronerush

Tất niên Đông Phương Hà Nội và những người bạn

----------


## thronerush

26 tết mọi người cố gắng hoàn thành những công việc đang dở

----------


## Susan Trần

Test camera trông ngày tết xem các anh kỹ thuật còn ở lại ntn *_^

----------


## thuhanoi

Tuyến về quê rồi à

----------


## biết tuốt

Xưởng Phương péo ngon ghê ,quả cưa kia là đúng bài đặc trị thép hộp roài giá khoảng mấy tấn thóc các bác ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Xưởng Phương péo ngon ghê ,quả cưa kia là đúng bài đặc trị thép hộp roài giá khoảng mấy tấn thóc các bác ?


Chắc mới mua đâu về, để thế kia thì cưa gì được  :Smile:

----------


## thronerush

Mùng 6. Khai xuân

----------


## thronerush

Thành viên mới!

----------


## thronerush

Hoạt động cũng khá hiệu quả

----------


## thronerush

Đã được cấp bằng lái xe nâng.

----------


## thronerush

Trục A cho máy 3 trục chạy phôi đường kính 200mm.

----------


## thronerush



----------


## thronerush



----------


## thronerush



----------


## itanium7000

Nhìn mấy cái router chạy gỗ lúc nào cũng thô thiển xấu xí phát chán  :Big Grin:

----------


## thronerush

> Nhìn mấy cái router chạy gỗ lúc nào cũng thô thiển xấu xí phát chán


Bác thiết kế 1 cái nào đẹp đi để công ty em học hỏi làm theo!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy móc ngành gỗ mà ko có che chắn bụi là điểm trừ rồi.

----------

thronerush

----------


## thronerush

> máy móc ngành gỗ mà ko có che chắn bụi là điểm trừ rồi.


Ok công ty em sẽ khắc phục trong thời gian sớm nhất!

----------


## thronerush

UP lên nào lên nào lên!!!!

Về đến cửa mà vẫn ko chịu vào nhà!

----------


## thronerush



----------


## thronerush

sắt và sắt!

----------


## cnchiepphat

tình hình sao rồi thớt

----------


## cnchiepphat

> 


nhìn đẹp quá bác

----------


## thronerush

> nhìn đẹp quá bác


Hi cám ơn bác khen! máy làm xong bán lâu rùi dùng làm vỏ 1 bức tượng rộng 60m cao 60m bên trong ruột bức tượng là 1 tòa nhà 21 tầng!
Rất mong có cơ hội hợp tác!

----------


## thronerush

1/5

----------


## thronerush



----------


## thronerush

Triển khai dự án máy laser 1390 e không tạo được chủ đề mời nên up tạm vào đây vậy !

----------


## thronerush

Máy móc tăng cường!

Và đây là sản phẩm!

----------


## thronerush

thử dùng cái này xem  xem!

----------


## thronerush

1 quân át bài của ĐÔNG PHƯƠNG HÀ NỘI

Băng chạy dài 3.5m háng rộng 2.3m đầu phay đứng và phay hông là nguyên bản!

----------


## thronerush

KANEKO tên của SP!

----------


## sieunhim

đã quá, mà sao website cty truy cập không được. Còn các bác thì xài gmail --> cái này cảm giác không đc tốt cho lắm phải ko thớt  :Smile:

----------


## thronerush

Đông phương hà nội 15/8/2015

----------


## hung1706

Em chả thấy máy móc đâu cả, chỉ thấy toàn chân dài ko hà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Brian

> Đính kèm 10747Đính kèm 10748
> Đông phương hà nội 15/8/2015


Mái nào phiên bản mới nhất hả bạn? :Wink:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> Đính kèm 10747Đính kèm 10748
> Đông phương hà nội 15/8/2015


 :Wink:  Phương Đông dạo này đầu tư bài bản nhỉ

----------

